# Sotz or Condar auto draft



## Corey14521 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good morning All,

                    I was over at my uncles the other day and got on the subject of the auto draft add on that he has on his old Fisher, I would like to get one for my all nighter big moe but the only place I have even found them being discussed is on here. Does anyone have a clue as to where I could find one of these? 


                          Thanks


----------



## coaly (Jan 20, 2016)

Watch eBay.


----------



## Corey14521 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have been looking on eBay, just wasn't sure if there was a better place to be looking


----------



## coaly (Jan 20, 2016)

You can set it for an email alert, but it can take years.
There are other ways to add your own thermostatic control on the back. The Dial Heat Regulator used by Hitzer has a bi-metal coil with friction cam to prevent shaft with knob from turning while it pulls open an air door with chain. It is easy to add to any freestanding stove. You do have to make your own air intake from pipe or square tubing. Simply cut the end to a 45* angle and hinge or hang sheet metal or thin gauge steel flap on a pin or stud sticking up at top. Your front control can be set to a low burn setting when the thermostat door is closed. Woodman's has the replacement thermostat with housing made in Bern Indiana for Amish stove makers. Here is one I added to the Kitchen Queen. Any stove looses its UL rating when modified if that is a concern.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 The holes in the plate I used are at the sides of tube and don't do anything. It was a heat shield in a microwave oven I used for material to make the flap.


----------



## 3650 (Jan 20, 2016)

You can buy a stove door that has it on it. Would probably be way quicker and not much more. I got a.Condar off eBay last year and it was very expensive.

Found the stove door link. You probably wont get a Sotz or a Condar much cheaper unless they just don't know what they have. Those things are rare as hens teeth.

https://wood-furnaces.net/firedoorsteel-autodamper.aspx


I was about to pull the trigger on the stove door last year when I stumbled upon the Condar on eBay.

I did a little more digging and that site sell just the auto damper by itself too. Even cheaper then what I paid for my Condar.

https://wood-furnaces.net/32100autodamperassembly-models311411412.aspx

There is a $99 version too but i don't know what the differences is.

Or if you are.handy you may be able to fab something up using their repair kit which is even cheaper yet.

https://wood-furnaces.net/32205autodamperrepairkit.aspx


----------



## Corey14521 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks, I will look into that , I really don't want to cut or drill any holes in the stove itself, its a cool old beast. My uncle and I were talking about taking his Condar off in the spring and seeing what it would take to make a duplicate, I know there really isn't much to them.


----------



## coaly (Jan 21, 2016)

Corey14521 said:


> Thanks, I will look into that , I really don't want to cut or drill any holes in the stove itself, its a cool old beast. My uncle and I were talking about taking his Condar off in the spring and seeing what it would take to make a duplicate, I know there really isn't much to them.


That's why I drilled and threaded the stove back to mount intake tube.  I can bolt a plate across the hole if I want to remove it. Now that I see how good it works, I never will. The builder adds them to his Amish users that are not concerned with UL listing or insurance.


----------

